# Going gigabit, do I need a gigabit router?



## Eric_Cartman (Jul 27, 2011)

I have a new roommate moving in and he has a pretty large media library on his PC.

We are wanting to share the media library between our two computers.

Right now I have a standard 100 megabit wireless router.

If we want a gigabit connection to send files between the computers do I need to buy a gigabit router or can I buy a gigabit switch and connect the two computers to that?

I guess I'm worried that the computers will be limitted to 100 megabit speed because the router is 100 megabit.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 27, 2011)

Eric_Cartman said:


> I have a new roommate moving in and he has a pretty large media library on his PC.
> 
> We are wanting to share the media library between our two computers.
> 
> ...



you should be okay if you just by a gigabit switch but it all depends on your network setup really, but 99% of the time, if you connect the 2 computer into the gigabit switch, the communications will bypass the router and you'll be okay


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 27, 2011)

if the pcs are connected directly to the router then the pcs will talk to each other using 100 mbit. if you have a gige switch where the pcs connect to and the router is connected to that switch then the pcs will be connected using gige


----------



## Cheeseball (Jul 27, 2011)

So the PCs are only going to use the router for DHCP and move data through the switch?


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 27, 2011)

Like many other things in technology, ethernet uses the lowest common denominator in the connection. If you both have two LAN ports, you might be able to connect your two PC's directly (someone correct me if I'm wrong here), but if you're going to depend on the router for a connection, it's going to need to be gigabit.


----------



## kciaccio (Jul 27, 2011)

assuming both computer are using gigabit nics Just get a gigabit switch. Plug both computers to the switch and one line to the router. Problem solved. It's not rocket science guys.


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 27, 2011)

Even though it was answered already.

Do I need gas to drive a car?


----------



## Eric_Cartman (Jul 29, 2011)

Ok now I'm confused.

Sorry guys networking is totally foreign to me.

I have some saying I need a gigabit router and others saying I can just use a gigabit switch with my current 100 megabit router.

Which is it?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 29, 2011)

Depends on the switch.  Some switches drop everything down to the highest speed all devices support (which would be the 100 Mbit router).  Others allow different speeds for each port.

If you're looking at buying a gigabit switch to plug in your megabit router or buying a gigabit router, I would go with a gigabit router.  You'll get other benefits from a new router (like potentially 802.11n support) that definitely make the router option better.


----------



## kciaccio (Jul 29, 2011)

Unnessesary, just get a netgear gigabit switch for $50 it works great with the different speeds.


----------



## Maban (Jul 29, 2011)

kciaccio said:


> Unnessesary, just get a netgear gigabit switch for $50 it works great with the different speeds.



$5 more gets a DIR-655 at newegg with promo code EMCKCHD43. Ends August 1.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jul 29, 2011)

Maban said:


> $5 more gets a DIR-655 at newegg with promo code EMCKCHD43. Ends August 1.



+1 to ^^^^^that^^^^^


----------



## Eric_Cartman (Jul 29, 2011)

@FordGT90Concept The router I have already has Wireless N.

The switch I'm thinking of going with is: Rosewill RC-415 Gigabit Ethernet Desktop Metal Swi...

Will that one limit me to 100 megabit due to my router?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 29, 2011)

A draft N router with megabit switch?  Madness!

DIR-655 is an awesome router.  The only thing bad I have to say about it is that it is white. XD


----------



## kciaccio (Jul 29, 2011)

Yes.


----------

